# Heavenly/Cherub Manual



## aphelion

Hi Guys,

Does any know where I can get a user manual (.pdf or hard copy)?

I've heard Fracino can sell you one for £10, but if there is one available online.....

Mine's a Heavenly, but a Cherub manual would do

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fatboyslim

Consider me your manual. The manual that came with my Cherub is basically useless. Feel free to drop me a PM with any questions.


----------



## shrink

I agree. The manual is less than useless. I'm also happy to answer any questions you might have about setup etc


----------



## sandykt

I second that, the manual is not very good. Too many languages and not helpful at all. The members here will be able to help much more.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks guys, unfortunately I have to wait until 6th Feb to pick it up..

(just wanted some bedside reading material..)


----------



## aphelion

Some questions....

1) How long are you guys pre-heating your machines for? (portafilter in presumably?)

2) Have any of you purchased a bottomless PF? I so, where from? and did you need to modify the existing gasket?

3) I've heard there is not much "head room", making 18g VST dosing a bit tricky (would you recommend a 15g VST instead?).

4) How does the autofill feature work?

5) What temperature are you getting at the group? (how consistent?)

6) How loud is the vibe pump?

7) General Build Quality?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fatboyslim

1) A good pre-heat is about 30-40 minutes, this is for the group to get up to temperature. If you flush water through the group head after the boiler has reached pressure you can speed the process up to about 15 minutes.

2) Yes purchased fracino bottomless Pf from Peter at Espresso UNderground. £25 and its a very nice design. Works perfectly in my cherub.

3) Both 15g VST and 18g VST work fine but you'll need to experiment what the optimum dosage is. You don't want any imprint on the puck from the dispersion screen. I use 14g in my 15g VST and have no problems.

4) Autofill fills the boiler automatically after or even during steaming and supplying hot water from the tap. It detects the water dropping below a certain level (I think) and fills the boiler as necessary. It can kick in while you are making an espresso and I have used this as a short of pre-infusion as the pressure at the brew head drops whilst autoflling. See this thread.

5) Very consistent if you do a short flush before you start your shot prep. That way the rebound will always be at the same point when you pull the shot. Had no issues with temperature on my Cherub.

6) Loud

7) Good


----------



## shrink

on point 2... i think both myself and fatboyslim had to put on a thicker gasket for the naked PF to work

on point 6... it depends how loud you're used to, compared to my gaggia carezza, the pump is perfectly civilised

i leave mine on for about 45 mins with PF in place before using. if i forget to put the PF in place (which happens) i usually flush some water over it to heat it up and leave it in the group for a minute.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks guys,

I'm coming from a Gaggia Classic.. much louder than that?

Can you get an 8.5mm replacement gasket from Peter? (I'm assuming they come with 8mm?)


----------



## shrink

no should be about the same as a classic, or in my experience, a tiny bit quieter.

and yes, peter can do you the 8.5mm gasket, or he can sell you 0.5mm shims to pad out your existing gasket.


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> no should be about the same as a classic, or in my experience, a tiny bit quieter.
> 
> and yes, peter can do you the 8.5mm gasket, or he can sell you 0.5mm shims to pad out your existing gasket.


Cheers, are the gaskets easy to fit?


----------



## shrink

yep... very. Especially on the fracinos because the group has a small notch out of one side, that lets you get a small flat screwdriver or gasket removal tool up there.

i just use a small flat tipped jewel screwdriver to lever out the gasket enough, that i can get pliars on the end and pull it out.


----------



## shrink

ive got one that didnt seem to be in the manual

whats the "other" light on the front for?

i know one is the boiler kicking in, and it goes out when it reaches 1 Bar

whats the other?


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> ive got one that didnt seem to be in the manual
> 
> whats the "other" light on the front for?
> 
> i know one is the boiler kicking in, and it goes out when it reaches 1 Bar
> 
> whats the other?


is it for low water warning?


----------



## shrink

maybe... never seen it come on, so dunno


----------



## fatboyslim

The red light is the boiler heating indicator. The orange light is the autofil indicator.


----------



## shrink

cool







thanks


----------



## Shakey

I have not sold my Gaggia yet and ran them side by side for a few days. The Cherub is definitely louder than my Gaggia but I'm used to it now.


----------

